# Badger!



## bronco_ed (Nov 19, 2013)

Seen this while bow hunting...


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

very cool , and one bad little critter. I found a tree that came down near where I hunt, I went to inspect it and it made a perfect ground blind , cover all around and a big void in the center, but also in the center is a hole like that one, and I do not know if it is occupied or not


----------



## bronco_ed (Nov 19, 2013)

michael marrs said:


> very cool , and one bad little critter. I found a tree that came down near where I hunt, I went to inspect it and it made a perfect ground blind , cover all around and a big void in the center, but also in the center is a hole like that one, and I do not know if it is occupied or not


I read it was a rare opportunity to see. They are generally nocturnal. I put up a game came at "badger" height to see if the hole is active.
There is more than one hole. More like a series of holes.

Last year the Neighbor told me he had seen one. We have these mounds and holes all over. I had wondered what might be doing it.

Funny I even asked a friend if he knew, we were thinking a fox.
I was able to show him what might be living in the holes.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

bronco_ed said:


> I read it was a rare opportunity to see. They are generally nocturnal. I put up a game came at "badger" height to see if the hole is active.
> There is more than one hole. More like a series of holes.
> 
> Last year the Neighbor told me he had seen one. We have these mounds and holes all over. I had wondered what might be doing it.
> ...


I was actually thinking of filling the hole up , just to see in a given time if it were dug back out


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Pretty cool


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

cool video. looks like he maybe was eating something?? Maybe would explain the series of holes. digging up mice, voles, roots, not sure.. thanks for posting


----------

